# Eli Black Top GH Serum test result



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

*Name:*

 *DOB:*

 *Gender:*

M

 *Lab Ref no.:*

12T227623

*Sample Date:*

11/04/2012

*Received:*

11/04/2012

 *Hospital No.:*

WS04514315

 *Reference:*

 *Report Date:*

12 April 2012 13:27:35

 


​

*ENDOCRINOLOGY*

 GROWTH HORMONE

13.9

ug/L




Male up to 0.8 ug/L




Female up to 8 ug/L




Please note amended reference ranges.




New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give




mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2500 NIBSC 98/574.




Time of sample

no time








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok not sure how many people on here are interested in GH serum testing but for those that may be , here is the result of a GH serum test I had done after shooting 10iu of the new elitropin black tops, blood was drawn 3hr 15mins after pinning IM.

result was 13.9 ug/l , normal range up to 0.8ug/l

This result I would say is about middle of the road compared to other generic brands that have been tested by people recently. better than a lot not as good as a few. the thing is it is really best if you have done a serum test with pharma grade 1st so you kind of have a reference point, (which i don't have)to compare against, as like most things results do vary from person to person.

But from the reading i've done and results i've seen, a result of 13.9 suggests these are at least to an extent live and at the very least contain a decent amount of GH per vial.

I will try and post up a pic of a vial of the eli's in a bit.

I am gonna try and blood test a few more brands but funds are limited so just when i can manage to get them.

be interested to hear anyone's thoughts on this or GH serum testing in general.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how do you get this done?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

just find a place that do blood tests and request a GH serum test. then go and get blood drawn.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Its common on us boards,it only costs 50 dollars or so,its measured by your rise

in igf levels,there are loads of test results posted up,from a certain lab,labcorp i think.

Some show a rise and others nothing,mostly blue tops from china.

Makes you wonder though if you were injecting peptides youd get a similar result?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

mal said:


> Its common on us boards,it only costs 50 dollars or so,its measured by your rise
> 
> in igf levels,there are loads of test results posted up,from a certain lab,labcorp i think.
> 
> ...


IGF test is different, IGF takes a while to build up and this really varies wildly person to person and conditions etc.

GH serum test just measures the amount of GH in your blood at any given time, this is why this has become the favoured test. You don't need to be on to wait for for levels to build. You can get blood drawn after first vial you pin and know if you're 'live' or not...Is best to have a pharma grade test done 1st so you have a refernce to measure against.

On average GH levels peak between 3-3.5hrs after pinning, so you get blood drawn in this window.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive just checked a test,guy pinned 10iu hyge pinwheels,and drew blood 3 hours later,his came

back 22.2 which was good apparently...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

mal said:


> Ive just checked a test,guy pinned 10iu hyge pinwheels,and drew blood 3 hours later,his came
> 
> back 22.2 which was good apparently...


Yes i believe that would be considered good. Do you have a link to the thread as i haven't so far found any results on hyges?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goonerton is correct though without a pharma test to compare any non pharma test is not really any good.......for example if 4iu of Genotropin gave you a rise of 30 and 10iu of Hyge gave you 40 it is safe to assume that there is not 10iu in that vial of hyge


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> Ive just checked a test,guy pinned 10iu hyge pinwheels,and drew blood 3 hours later,his came
> 
> back 22.2 which was good apparently...


if this is correct and Hyge are a trusted GH brand then the Eli black tops would be approx 6iu in strength but from other threads i thought they where really good?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

goonerton said:


> just find a place that do blood tests and request a GH serum test. then go and get blood drawn.


 Great Info mate. Repped!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I wouldn't go as far as to say "is not any good" It is still far better than no test at all...but is definitely much better to have pharma reference point. Because results vary from person to person...i.e two people shooting 10iu of same pharma will have varying results...so better to have you're own baseline test.

from what I have seen it seems to be consistent, people that record lower pharma serum tests go on to get lower results with the generics...

But from my research I am confident that 13.9 even without a baseline show vial does contain a decent amount of GH, but obviously i would have a much better idea how good with a baseline test to compare...maybe i will try and get hold of small amount of pharma just for this purpose.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if this is correct and Hyge are a trusted GH brand then the Eli black tops would be approx 6iu in strength but from other threads i thought they where really good?


Don't think you can make that assumption as I don't have a baseline test. The person testing the hyges could possibly be prone to higher readings than me.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view&current=bb095.jpg

Here's a pic of the eli's black tops i tested.

I found the board with the hyge 22.2 serum test, that is a good reading but there are quite few bunk readings for other hyges on same board, so would seem need to be very careful who they are off of etc...a few other brand results here too.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=92325

Rips appear to be by far the best choice on every board i have seen, they are getting test results at least the same and in most cases higher than pharma GH without exception, every single test i have seen on about half a dozen boards.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view¤t=bb095.jpg
> 
> Here's a pic of the eli's black tops i tested.
> 
> ...


Rips are generic relabelled GH I would be highly suspicouse of a result that says it is better than genuine pharma very very suspicouse ........


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

surely you need a pre injection & post injection test to get a more accurate result?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

****Tropin rainbow Top GH Serum test result

Name:

DOB:

Gender: M

Lab Ref no.: 13T247627

Sample Date: 16/04/2012 Received: 16/04/2012

Hospital No.: WS03314215

Reference:

Report Date: 17 April 2012 13:27:35

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ENDOCRINOLOGY

GROWTH HORMONE 42.9 ug/L

Male up to 0.8 ug/L

Female up to 8 ug/L

Please note amended reference ranges.

New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give

mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2500 NIBSC 98/574.

Time of sample no time

this is my issue with these tests and them all of sudden coming out and some brands being much better than others even Pharma GH when in fact they are generics with a label.........you can fake the test, it took me 30seconds to edit yours....i am not saying yours is fake as you have no agenda but do guys really believe a generic brand such as Rips raises GH in the body more than GH made by a genuine licensed pharmaceutical lab?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ****Tropin rainbow Top GH Serum test result
> 
> Name:
> 
> ...


I have no reason to fake a test...The test I put up is a pretty average result what would my agenda be? , it doesn't really make the product look great, whilst it also doesn't make the product look terrible...Anyway if you don't believe any test results you can always run a test of said product yourself to verify.

I know you're not saying I did fake the test but just pointing this out. Also on all the other boards the tests are generally put up as a scan which i believe is probably harder to doctor, i only put mine up like that because it was easier, I can email you or anyone a scan of my test if you like...

I think all this stuff about "they are just relabelled generics so they're not all that" is outdated TBH. At the end of the day all non pharma GH is just a labelled generic but what these gh serum tests are proving is that these generics are certainly not all coming from the same place.

The tests on the riptropins has been done across the boards by loads of people, tests taken by long standing members/new members all sorts of different people, every single test has come back with extremely high results, there has been a full lab test done on another board that showed rips were overdosed so not really a surpise that GH serum tests are coming back higher than pharm because there is more in the rips than advertised....It doesn't mean they are better than pharma as pharma is far purer than any generic but they contain more ius of GH than pharma.

The thing is in the US it is very simple and costs around $50 to get a test done by a company called LAB corp I believe, everybody knows about it loads and loads are getting them done...Even if there were people faking tests , they would soon be exposed when genuine people show differing results...

And the tests so far are very consistent , all the tests are proving consistent with each other....The only thing like with hyges, different hyges from different sources are giving different results, but so far all the results i.e same brand from same source are checking out very consistent.

If you do the reading across the various boards i think you will work out these tests or at the least the vast majority are genuine.

As I said if they were't you would see massively differing results between fake testers and genuine testers on the same products...and this is not happening.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

xpower said:


> surely you need a pre injection & post injection test to get a more accurate result?


No you don't because with GH you're normal range is so low , if you look at my test it shows normal range up to 0.8 ug/l , when you pin 10iu legit GH it will shoot your Gh serum 20-30+ times out of normal range...so no pre test is necessary.

With IGF testing its really necessary to have baseline test, totally pointless with Gh serum.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Paul do you REALLY are asking for sources here??

ahahahahah 

just kidding 



Pscarb said:


> how do you get this done?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> I have no reason to fake a test...The test I put up is a pretty average result what would my agenda be? , it doesn't really make the product look great, whilst it also doesn't make the product look terrible...Anyway if you don't believe any test results you can always run a test of said product yourself to verify.
> 
> I know you're not saying I did fake the test but just pointing this out. Also on all the other boards the tests are generally put up as a scan which i believe is probably harder to doctor, i only put mine up like that because it was easier, I can email you or anyone a scan of my test if you like...
> 
> ...


firstly calm down and re-read my post and find the part where i said i am not saying your is fake........

now that you have calmed down......any GH brand that is not made in a individual lab is generic it is not getting old it is FACT.......Hyge have a certified Lab so has Ansomone and Jintropin so not generics but if you can tell me where the certified lab is that make Rips i can have a look.........

there is no way of telling if these tests are genuine but in the same way there is no way of telling they are fake all i am saying is anyone can post up a test like this for a GH brand they have an interest in, i do believe this was done for Rips on a well known US board......(as one of the sponsors was selling it  )

now just to make this clear I DO NOT THINK YOUR TEST IS FAKE OR THAT YOU ARE MISLEADING ANYONE!!!!!! my point was that it is easy to do.......


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Goonerton if your trying to sell it then you best type up better test results..as your not selling it very well


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> firstly calm down and re-read my post and find the part where i said i am not saying your is fake........
> 
> now that you have calmed down......any GH brand that is not made in a individual lab is generic it is not getting old it is FACT.......Hyge have a certified Lab so has Ansomone and Jintropin so not generics but if you can tell me where the certified lab is that make Rips i can have a look.........
> 
> ...


Yeh i know you wasn't accusing me of making a fake test, just wanted to clarify for anyone reading that might have got the impression that i did have some kind of agenda or something.

TBH its just semantics as to what is labelled generic and what isn't...as generic in terms of drugs really just means the copy of already existing product...i.e viagra was first sold by Pfizer, so any following sildenafil product is a generic even if produced by fully legit company.

My point is you hear on a lot of boards people mention a non pharma GH and people will say "well that brand is just a relabelled generic" as if to say it can't be much cop and as if all generics are of the same quality. Put it this way whether or not a brand of GH has its own lab or not, i am far more interested in which will give me the higher serum reading when i have blood drawn.

As I said from the recent serum testing IMO this idea that all so called relabelled generics can be lumped together is far from true. I agree anyone can fake a test but when you have loads of people doing these tests the fakers would be found out pretty soon. Its not like a lab analysis of a product which costs a grand, where someone puts up a result and no one else is likely to fork out a grand to verify it...These test costs £35 quid each and take 10mins to do.

Everyone is doing them , they see the rips showing these very high figures so when they get theirs they check them to make sure the hype is true ,only £35 , when people are spending Thousands a year on GH?...And everyone from several different boards is coming back with the same results...and is basically the same for all products i have seen results for coming from same source.

theres too many results coming from different people and boards that are largely consistent with one another for it to be some kind of elaborate conspiracy IMO...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Goonerton if your trying to sell it then you best type up better test results..as your not selling it very well


yeh i'll try better next time!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Sorry for straying of topic...the thing that worries me is if these generics are not made in a certified lab, where and what are they made in? As aparently the equipment needed to make hgh cost millions if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

oh yeh i forgot to say...i agree that any lab tests produced by the admin of a board regarding their own sponsor's products should be viewed with caution, but the results largely correspond with later individual serum results coming from plenty of different places...and some of the tests actually showed some of their own sponsor's products to be completely bunk...so its seems quite logical to me that the tests were legit.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Sorry for straying of topic...the thing that worries me is if these generics are not made in a certified lab, where and what are they made in? As aparently the equipment needed to make hgh cost millions if i'm not mistaken?


well i'm no expert, but i think its safe to say that anyone producing any legit GH must have access to pretty sophisticated equipment, as from what i have read the equipment needed is very expensive, don't think its like UG aas where anyone can knock it up in their bathtub.

not to say thats any guarantee of sterility etc though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> well i'm no expert, but i think its safe to say that anyone producing any legit GH must have access to pretty sophisticated equipment, as from what i have read the equipment needed is very expensive, don't think its like UG aas where anyone can knock it up in their bathtub.
> 
> not to say thats any guarantee of sterility etc though.


Yes but this is the point generics are made by one or two places very cheaply and are inconsistent then people buy them and stick a label on them and double the price.......when Kigs came out they where awesome but I tried them a year later and they where poor same with Rips but now they are back to being good, how can a brand be good then poor then good again if they have any decent testing in the lab?

I have used generics rips, Kigs what ever you want to call them but I am choosy about what I stick in my body so I choose to use pharma or hyge


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

this is the thing though if all the generics are coming from only a couple places , then why are thanks and novos showing consistent gh serum results from different people, riptropins showing higher scores but also consistent , blue tops from another source consistent results, taitropin(crap)but consistent results from different people, i heard of another serum result today for the black tops i tested , score was 16.0 so pretty similar to mine and the list goes on...if they are all only coming from one or 2 places , then they must be turning out more than one quality of GH at any given time. it would seem more logical to me that there are more than one or 2 producers, but i've never been to china, so i have no idea , just going on what seems logical.

i am definitely not disagreeing with you that the quality of these generic brands probably varies greatly from one time to another, but with these blood tests it is allowing people to stay on top of the sources and producers all the time...whereas probably in the past a brand may have put out a good batch, then off the back of that sold loads of [email protected] for months before collectively people started twigging on...now the sources are on their toes imo...a good few of the big sources have already been totally discredited, had to reship gear etc etc since the testing became prolific.

I am pretty much a newb to GH and TBH i don't think i would even bother getting involved if it wasn't for this testing....waiting months to see if its good.,or by how much numbness or nail growth i have ....or going by someone's opinion who may not have bought the product for a few months in which time quality could be gone...with this i test after pinning 1 vial then i know for sure from whats in my blood if what i have contains a decent amount of GH or not. simple.

maybe with the hyges as you say these have always been reliable and trusted as with a couple of other brands that have a longsatnding reputation , which has been confirmed with good results since testing started...but you have to make sure you get the right hyges and then there is price to consider.

I personally don't buy into the "you get what you pay for" theory. I'm not saying it is never true , but i never automatically think if somethings expensive it must be better than something that is cheap because I have seen it proved wrong with so many different things over the years. Especially since the start of the internet age ...where you can get independent reviews on just about anything...its just a case of working out what is truly independent and what isn't.

And IMO this GH serum testing is the best kind of independent review you can get because it doesn't rely on opinion or what people 'feel' etc its a clinical test.

But everyone is entitled to their own opinion and plenty will probably disagree with me on the usefulness of this.

P.S form the prices i'm seeing most of the 'labelled generics' are only very slightly higher priced than the blue tops even the rips if you can get them at source.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

GH is becoming more of a minefield week by week. I'll just stick with my beloved Hyges :w00t:


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

With out a reference point from pharma GH then yes all this tells us is that there is GH in the blacks. How did you go about finding a place to get the test done, just googling it does not seem to bring up much?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Cra16 said:


> With out a reference point from pharma GH then yes all this tells us is that there is GH in the blacks. How did you go about finding a place to get the test done, just googling it does not seem to bring up much?


Don't think thats correct TBH. if you get a score of around 5.0 ug/l after 10iu which quite a few have got with taitropin then you can be sure there is some GH in there but can be sure its very underdosed regardless of if you have baseline pharma test...and if you score in the 20s-30s on anything, you can pretty certain that is very well dosed for 10iu again whether you have baseline test or not, but i agree is better to have a pharma baseline test to work against.

I know my lab sends the frozen sample to "the doctors laboratory" who actually perform the test. and after ringing them to see if i could cut out the middle man they actually do the test for £38 ...but will only accept you if you have a doctors referral ...i pay £46 where i go, but not sure if they are really supposed to be asking me for doctors referral so would prefer not to give out details as if they start getting loads of test requests maybe they will start asking for referral letters and will [email protected] it up for me...sure if you put the legwork in you will find somewhere that does them for a reasonable price.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

There seems to have been a drop in quality on the black tops from the previous green tops (Elitropin themselves have said they were changing "things" at the same time as changing the top colour)

I however personally have used eli's and rate them as do a few other people I know. Very intrigued by these rips though, would live to switch from Eli to rip at same dose and see if I could feel a difference, I doubt my body is that finely tuned however


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

goonerton said:


> Don't think thats correct TBH. if you get a score of around 5.0 ug/l after 10iu which quite a few have got with taitropin then you can be sure there is some GH in there but can be sure its very underdosed regardless of if you have baseline pharma test...and if you score in the 20s-30s on anything, you can pretty certain that is very well dosed for 10iu again whether you have baseline test or not, but i agree is better to have a pharma baseline test to work against.
> 
> I know my lab sends the frozen sample to "the doctors laboratory" who actually perform the test. and after ringing them to see if i could cut out the middle man they actually do the test for £38 ...but will only accept you if you have a doctors referral ...i pay £46 where i go, but not sure if they are really supposed to be asking me for doctors referral so would prefer not to give out details as if they start getting loads of test requests maybe they will start asking for referral letters and will [email protected] it up for me...sure if you put the legwork in you will find somewhere that does them for a reasonable price.


Its not finding a place thats the issue, its that you are quoting a price around a 1/3 of every where else. I think I'll wait for the blacks to be tested by those that have a pharma base line.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i think unless its pharma grade there wont be any true consistency. People rave about this or that-tropin, but in the end they all cock up.

I'll stick with my original Hygetropins & Pfizer's.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> GH is becoming more of a minefield week by week. I'll just stick with my beloved Hyges :w00t:


Or just use nap 50's,fvck it!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mal said:


> Or just use nap 50's,fvck it!!


lol, or Megabol 150s :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, or* Megabol 150s * :thumbup1:


Wus'at?? sounds nice lol,, got a few strips of alpha pharma naps yest,there dont

seem to be much feedback on them,the guy using them said they were decent..

Have you tried them...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mal said:


> Wus'at?? sounds nice lol,, got a few strips of alpha pharma naps yest,there dont
> 
> seem to be much feedback on them,the guy using them said they were decent..
> 
> Have you tried them...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/149951-regroup-lounge-put-couple-pounds-19.html#post3051272

50mg nap, 40mg tbol, 25mg winny, 25mg var, 10mg tamox lol.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

StephenC said:


> There seems to have been a drop in quality on the black tops from the previous green tops (Elitropin themselves have said they were changing "things" at the same time as changing the top colour)
> 
> I however personally have used eli's and rate them as do a few other people I know. Very intrigued by these rips though, would live to switch from Eli to rip at same dose and see if I could feel a difference, I doubt my body is that finely tuned however


Yeh from reading around it seems the Eli's have always had a very good rep. TBH for the price of them i'm still pretty happy with the 13.9 result as i'm pretty new to this and from looking at some of the results of some of the [email protected] around at least I know I am actually taking a decent amount of GH evry day.

and it could be that i am prone to low results...which could mean they are a bit better than my results suggest, obviously could work other way too.

Yeh i am really trying to see if i can get my hands on some rips at a sensible price just see what kind of numbers i hit with them lol


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

New guy here that just happened to stumble across your thread via some googling. I'm a regular on Big A's PM.

Anyway, here are the results of an Elitropin Black Top (approx. March produced) serum GH test on my lab rat. His stats are 6'2", 215# of rip roaring nothing, and in human years his age would be late 30s. He was injected via a 30g 1/2" syringe into the longhead of his tricep with a full vial of Elitropin Black Top (10iu) mixed with Bac water. He fasted, and his blood was drawn 3 hours and 2 minutes later, and no strenuous activity was performed before the test.


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

Let me repost this, since I screwed up my image with TinyPic and I can't edit my previous post that's in moderation (I posted links to my images, and as a new member that will usually places one's post in the moderation queue).

New member here, and already am enjoying the board. I'm a regularly over on PM, and contribute often. They are currently doing a major test of many various GHs on the market, which I donated monetarily to. Like I'm sure goonerton did here, I had high hopes for the first initial batches of the new Eli Blacks. Unfortunately, there's been so many tests now show terrible results.

Anyway, here are the results of an Elitropin Black Top (approx. March produced) serum GH test on my lab rat. His stats are 6'2", 215# of rip roaring nothing (injuries and surgeries suck!), and in human years his age would be late 30s. He was injected with a 30g 1/2" syringe into the longhead of his tricep with a full vial of Elitropin Black Top (10iu) mixed with Bac water. He fasted overnight (poor lil guy was starving), and his blood was drawn 3 hours and 2 minutes later, and no strenuous activity was performed before the test.


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

I made a post here with my lab results, including the scan and pictures of the product. Is there anyone that can ask a moderator to approve it, please? The forum automatically put it in moderation queue because I posted links to the pictures, and a new member flagged when they post links.

http://i39.tinypic.com/5y8ti.gif

http://i39.tinypic.com/ibgo5z.jpg


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

I made a post here with my lab results, including the scan and pictures of the product. Is there anyone that can ask a moderator to approve it, please? The forum automatically put it in moderation queue because I posted links to the pictures, and a new member flagged when they post links.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

The graph/chart posted by DatBTrue on Dats forum shows 7.5 IUs puts hgh serum level at 50 ng/mL

I'm assuming that's with pharma grade..I can't find the chart, but that reference wad posted on a serum testing thread.


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> The graph/chart posted by DatBTrue on Dats forum shows 7.5 IUs puts hgh serum level at 50 ng/mL
> 
> I'm assuming that's with pharma grade..I can't find the chart, but that reference wad posted on a serum testing thread.


That chart is representing a best case scenario, naturally. In the current big HGH testing over on PM, there's a low 20s and a low 50s on 18iu of pharma Serostim, and a mid 30s on 10iu of pharma Omnitrope. Each person will always score differently compared to each other. There's lots of variables that come into play, especially blood volume. Antagonistic drugs can also screw up a GH response. That's why it is often important to know your average baseline, which requires a pharma sample.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

bubbafrombama said:


> I made a post here with my lab results, including the scan and pictures of the product. Is there anyone that can ask a moderator to approve it, please? The forum automatically put it in moderation queue because I posted links to the pictures, and a new member flagged when they post links.


Why don't you just tell us your lab results and the product, if it won't let you include your link?

you can post up the proof at a later time if allowed


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

bubbafrombama said:


> That chart is representing a best case scenario, naturally. In the current big HGH testing over on PM, there's a low 20s and a low 50s on 18iu of pharma Serostim, and a mid 30s on 10iu of pharma Omnitrope. Each person will always score differently compared to each other. There's lots of variables that come into play, especially blood volume. Antagonistic drugs can also screw up a GH response. That's why it is often important to know your average baseline, which requires a pharma sample.


I don't disagree, it was just posted to show the higher figure..

Obviously one would assume that a smaller person would get higher figures than someone weighing a few stone more..due too a bigger persons higher blood volume?

Only thing I fail to see is where the gh response comes from? Were injectecting gh not stimulating our own production.


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

goonerton said:


> Why don't you just tell us your lab results and the product, if it won't let you include your link?
> 
> you can post up the proof at a later time if allowed


Okay, my results were 7.5. I was one of 5 chosen by a mod from PM in the last couple days to test Elitropin (Blacks), so that will be a retest for me. Basically, we're each gonna test from the same box to see how we all respond, and I believe we each will be testing twice. I have a thread on OLM showing my results, and there's also a member there that had initially scored a 5 and then retested with a 17.6!

I've attached my lab report below. It's an attachment, rather than a link.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

bubbafrombama said:


> Okay, my results were 7.5. I was one of 5 chosen by a mod from PM in the last couple days to test Elitropin (Blacks), so that will be a retest for me. Basically, we're each gonna test from the same box to see how we all respond, and I believe we each will be testing twice. I have a thread on OLM showing my results, and there's also a member there that had initially scored a 5 and then retested with a 17.6!
> 
> I've attached my lab report below. It's an attachment, rather than a link.


I can see a flaw with all testing from the same box.. its possible that the vials are not equal?

It's possible that some of the vials are the proper dose and some are under dosed..


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> I can see a flaw with all testing from the same box.. its possible that the vials are not equal?
> 
> It's possible that some of the vials are the proper dose and some are under dosed..


I agree, hence why we are each doing 2 vials from the same kit. Now, Mexy *claims* that production is all perfect and that they are all within 0.02% of one another. We may also be doing more tests in the future, such as 5 testers doing 2 vials from a kit of Rips, too. I dunno on that one, yet.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

There's a post over on dats forum about mexite black tops..assuming these are the same thing?

The poster said " guys who previously got close to pharm grade IGF serum increases from his old green top elitropins are now getting elevations half that"


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

bubbafrombama said:


> I agree, hence why we are each doing 2 vials from the same kit. Now, Mexy *claims* that production is all perfect and that they are all within 0.02% of one another. We may also be doing more tests in the future, such as 5 testers doing 2 vials from a kit of Rips, too. I dunno on that one, yet.


There's other factors too, degradation of the product before testing as is quite a fragile peptide being shipped from a hot country. mishandling of sample by lab as sample needs to be kept frozen until analysis , a lot of places where blood is drawn have to forward sample to another place for testing. Person not following protocol correctly, outliers in when peak blood concentrations are reached, poor reconstitution of product as apparently letting water shoot directly onto puck can cause damage, and the list goes on.,

I don't think this is ever going to be an exact science, but seems far better than what has had to be relied upon in the past. In saying that many brands have been testing consistently in many different places, i have seen quite a few results for thanks, novos and rips and yet to see a bad test result.

Also saw quite a few for tais, although all crap results, were very consistent.

i still think if products are getting vast majority of good results in lots of places, they are very likely to be a safe bet.


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

goonerton, I agree with everything you stated. However, just to clarify, they do not freeze specimens for a Serum GH test. Labcorp in the US specifically calls for refrigeration only during transport. Other tests call for being frozen or ambient during transport.

I've attached another lab's procedure for the test.


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

goonerton, I agree with everything you stated. However, just to clarify, they do not freeze specimens for a Serum GH test. Labcorp in the US specifically calls for refrigeration only during transport. Other tests call for being frozen or ambient during transport.

I've attached another lab's procedure for the test.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ahh Ok, i'm sure my lab said they had to freeze the sample and they will only allow you to have blood drawn early in the morning for this test because they say they have to get the sample to place of analysis quite promptly and you're supposed to be fasted...they are all foreign in there though so maybe they just meant cooled...I will ask them again if they do freeze when i next go there.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I came across this serum test posted today on another board for rips..How geniune it is i cant comment...but 66.9 from 10iu 3 hours after pinning in shoulder..seems to high to me?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

after reading some more test results i think the above is bolloxs

As none of these come near it, but the same person tested the kigtropin in the below results..

Novotropin 33.4 ng/mL

Yellow Tops 26.2 ng/mL

Blue Tops 25.6ng/mL

Hygetropin 24.2 ng/mL

Thanktropin 19.3ng/mL

Yellow Tops 18.9 ng/mL

Blue Tops 17.9ng/mL

Novotropin 15.7 ng/mL

Blue Top 15.5ng/mL

Royaltropin 0.5ng/mL~FAKE

Grey Tops 0.1 ng/mL~FAKE

Kigtropin 0.1ng/mL~FAKE

Generic Red Top 0.1ng/mL~FAKE


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

66.9 seems a bit too high to be true, but weird though as if is fake is a very strange thing to do, as rips have been getting consistent high 20s 30s tests and on every board people are saying they are yet to see a single even average test from rips, on the gh serum testing they have been far outperforming any other non pharma brand...and are so in demand across the US boards can't really see the point in anyone affiliated to them putting out a fake test that looks unbelievable...

The thing you do still need to read between the lines with these tests and who they are coming from....do you have links to where you got the above results?


----------



## bubbafrombama (Apr 18, 2012)

What adds to the "WTF!?" is that he had Labcorp retest the sample, and they confirmed it (you can also see their notes of such on the report).

Now, there's another member on OLM claiming he has a 113.0 on Rips! Now that does indeed seem like a lab error, but who am I to say? Unfortunately, he didn't ask it to be retested. You'd think the lab would have protocols for auto retest if initial is above a certain range. Anyway, I'm hoping to have his Labcorp report sometime today, so I'll post that up once I get it and resize it for him.

I have a handful of Rip kits on the way, so I'll be sure to test them myself, as well.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

goonerton said:


> 66.9 seems a bit too high to be true, but weird though as if is fake is a very strange thing to do, as rips have been getting consistent high 20s 30s tests and on every board people are saying they are yet to see a single even average test from rips, on the gh serum testing they have been far outperforming any other non pharma brand...and are so in demand across the US boards can't really see the point in anyone affiliated to them putting out a fake test that looks unbelievable...
> 
> The thing you do still need to read between the lines with these tests and who they are coming from....do you have links to where you got the above results?


Yep here's the rips..http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/160035-riptropin.html

And a thread with all the results http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/159897-lab-testing-summary-im-rhgh-results-ongoing-updates.html


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i would be very wary of the test results on that board going by your above link, the vial of IP yellows was from 2010 says so on the vial, all yellows have been testing very badly , even a full lab analysis carried out by the admin of a board where the the source for yellow tops is a sponsor showed they had no GH whatsoever only a few months ago...

Why would anyone put up a test done on a batch from 2010....not sure i trust anything there tbh.


----------

